# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  &&&&&&&&اليوم الاسرى لمنبر مريخاب اون لاين &&&&&&&

## القطانى

*يعتبر يوم 5/1/2011م  يوم العيد الثانى لمنبر مريخاب اونلاين هو اليوم الاسرى الاول
وعلى جميع افراد الداخل احضار اسرهم حتى تكتمل فرحت اونلاين 
وحتى المغتربين لا يوجد اعزار ارسل افراد اسرتك او احدهم حتى تكون موجود معنا
نجاح الاحتفال فى حضور الكل
شارك ومعك احبابك من الصفوة 
اسرتك (الصغيره - والكبيره) -زملاءك الصفوة - جيرانك - كل تراه من الصفوة
يعنى بالدارجى تعال ومعك اخرون:JC_handshake:
للتاكيد ناس الداخل اكتب رقم الهاتف:3_3_102[1]:
والمغتربين اكتب رقم من ينوب عنك:ANSmile04:
لا اعذار 
وعدم حضورك يؤكد بعدك من اسرة اونلاين:1 (21):

*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عمده

*حضووور و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*حضور ان شاء الله  رقم الهاتف 999   أستأذان
                        	*

----------

